# Which GFX card to play 1080p???



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi, I have a P4 3.0 GHz CPU and onboard graphics from ATI and 1GB of RAM.
Im having problems playing 1080p videos on it, so I have decided to get a basic video card to help me play these videos. Im not much of a gamer, and it would be great if I could have a smooth Windows Vista and 7 experience. And I also use Photoshop.
So can someone suggest a graphics for  me?
My budget is 2-3K.
Thanks.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 16, 2009)

nVidia 9500GT at Rs. 3,500/- should be fine for you. It will also help you game and is future proof.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

^^+1, 9500GT is the best option now, its future proof too


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 16, 2009)

but supporting 1080p is impossible with 9500GT


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

playing 1080p video on 9500GT is possible, but can't handle 1080p HD gaming


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

^^
Yup, j1n Matt is rite...
9500GT is the only option left for OP , IMO...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 16, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> playing 1080p video on 9500GT is possible, but can't handle 1080p HD gaming



i said only for gaming


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

^^
Be more specific while posting in forums..Otherwise you have to reply like this...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

lolz


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ ya thanks , i think there is no money for extra posting !!


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

^^
P.S : I am not a spammer... I have no choice other than laughing at his post..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

just kidding dude...don't take it as serious on me


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

C'mon dude, no need to apologise..He never take anything serious.. He'll be okay..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

ya I know it dude  , simple getting formal


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 16, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> just kidding dude...don't take it as serious on me



No not at all ,, we r too making just conversation thats all
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> I am not a spammer... I have no choice other than laughing at his post..



laugh laugh ,, think some buddy is laugh back @ u !!


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

^^
Who is there to laugh @ me..

BTW Its getting OFF-TOPIC.If you want to start a debate then start a thread in Chit-Chat section. We'd resolve this at there...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 16, 2009)

> Who is there to laugh @ me.



ha ha ha ,, thats debate over !!


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, but
Which one of these: 
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?searchstring=nVidia+9500GT&x=0&y=0


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ Plz search for a 512MB DDR3 version...If not, then get Zotac 9500GT DDR2 512MB..


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 16, 2009)

Which one would be better 512MB DDR2 or 256MB DDR3.
Also I m going to get the Samsung SyncMaster (the one behind the cover page of this month's issue) 22", will the card work for this monitor?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ 256MB DDR3 > 512MB DDR2...But try to get 512MB DDR3 version....

It'll serve ur 22" monitor..no probs....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 16, 2009)

9500GT just for HD playback is overkill.
nvidia's GPU starting from 6150 supports HD decoding. 
lower range ATi cards with HDMi are gr8 for the purpose like this one:
HD 3450 with HDMI
*computershopper.com/graphics-cards/reviews/ati-radeon-hd-3450-graphics-card
it wont cost u more than 2k now.
6200/7300LE etc too can serve the purpose, which all comes under 2k.

with a 9500GT, ur power consumption will rise considerably. why waste money if u aint into gamin. If u have a slightest idea of gamin, then i suggest u 9500GT itself.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and btw HD 3xxx or 4xxx are more future proof [not in performance] than nvidia's 9xxx series as the former uses 55nm and is DX 10.1 and supports  uncompressed audio via HDMI.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

but he is gonna use a 22" screen. I think he needs at least a 9500GT. Btw HD3450 is a gud option for HD playback...but its availability is another problem now. 

And nothing serious is there abt power consumption with 9500GT. any local PSU can handle it. I don't think u guys r going the ECO way saving even the smallest margin of power to save the Earth to GREEN


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 16, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> 9500GT just for HD playback is overkill.
> nvidia's GPU starting from 6150 supports HD decoding.
> lower range ATi cards with HDMi are gr8 for the purpose like this one:
> HD 3450 with HDMI
> ...


Is it true?
I mean I won't be gaming even moderately. All I want is to be able to play 1080p vids.
That ATI card seems to be a great deal for 2K. But is it priced same in Inida?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

ya, its around 2-2.4k even in India


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 16, 2009)

So it can handle the 22" monitor?
Also I have a SMPS with 500 W rating, will it be sufficient?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 16, 2009)

u can get it from itwares.com

seriously, 9500GT will consume bout 30~35W more than 3450. Its sure to make some numbers on ur monthly electricity bills if u live in metros.

For HD playback, the GPU clock or shader unit count doesn't matter. All it needs is an HD decoder, and ATI cards are far better when it comes to video playback and HD. 

Look for one with HDMI is u have a large HDTV, or simple DVI or D-sub wud do. Ash the itware guy bout the connectors available for each brand and choose accordingly.

HD 4350 too is a gud option for sub 2.5k


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

^^+1

I think HD4350 is only available now. Try if u can get HD3450 old stock


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.
But will the ATI card help Windows Vista/7 and Photoshop performance?
Also is there any nVidia card in that range better or is ATi comparatively better for that range?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


j1n M@tt said:


> ^^+1
> 
> I think HD4350 is only available now. Try if u can get HD3450 old stock


Thanks for the reply but being the noob I am, these options confuse me *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?search_string_0=HD&search_string_1=4350&searchstring=HD+3450&x=0&y=0


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 16, 2009)

^Better option is an HD4650 512MB DDR2 for Rs. 4,200.

This will not only allow you to play 1080p clips, but at 10x7 resolution, you'll be able to play games with medium settings, no AA, maybe 2 or 4AF, and more than just appreciable frames per second.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

get the GeCube, Sapphire or Asus HD3450 256 or 512MB versions there. They hav all the HD interfaces needed for u.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 16, 2009)

this one looks fine from MSI
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=1462
DVI, D-sub, HDMI with 5.1 audio, gud heatsink and fan.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

dats GeCube, not MSI dude!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 16, 2009)

lol
mistake


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 16, 2009)

How much will be the difference between the 256MB and 512MB versions?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 16, 2009)

better go for the 512MB, as some photoshop plugins can use vram.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 16, 2009)

Just one more question, will it be compatible with my mobo?
D101GGC : *pentium.com/products/motherboard/D101GGC/index.htm


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 16, 2009)

yup, sure


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ Yes it will work because it has PCI E slot.

ANother small ques, what if I want to play games on this HD monitor, will 4850 do? Or more powerful? Sorry for asking this question in your thread Shift.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 16, 2009)

its switch btw
and any powerful card can do it. and sure, a 4850 can let u play games in HD res at med~high for most games.
a 4870 ll be better, if u have the money.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 16, 2009)

i am playing all the games with HD 4850 @ the 1920 X 1080 resolution


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh, ok, thanx, so 4850 is enough for me I think.


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 17, 2009)

i have one ques ... can i play 720P videos on intel GMA 950 with E7200 and 2 GB 800 Mhz RAM ???


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 17, 2009)

ya u can, since u hav a decent CPU. 720p HD will be decoded by CPU in this case by GMA950


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 17, 2009)

I can playback 720p H.264 Hotel California Video on my rig:

Intel Pentium 4 2.66GHz
Hynix 1GB DDR1 400MHz RAM
Intel GMA 900 Graphics.

I have hardly any issues.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 17, 2009)

but i doubt if GMA900 can play 1080p. u shud give it a try.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 17, 2009)

no, it can't play 1080p. I hav tried on my GMA900 + P4 630(3.0GHz) system


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 17, 2009)

> i am playing all the games with HD 4850 @ the 1920 X 1080 resolution


512MB version?
Seriously? Is it w/0 AA???


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 17, 2009)

^^ Yup, he have a 512MB version...
Not sure abt AA..


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 17, 2009)

No it won't don't worry, just game on. E6600 @ 3.4GHz, well I can think of only one game which would cause a bottleneck, CRYSH!T, but if u play at around 16x9 resolution, then the bottleneck disappears.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 17, 2009)

I play games at 1280x1024 with my current 17" CRT and at a max i play at 1440x900 with 19" LCD...So there wont be any bottleneck isn't it?


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 17, 2009)

^^Not that I know of, no, you can max at 1680x1050 too. Check PM.^^^^^


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 18, 2009)

How much will be the difference in the performance (while playing hd videos) with 256 MB and 512MB of RAM?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 18, 2009)

it wont matter. Vram dun affect HD video playback.


----------

